# My Siberian cat at six months...



## WarezSan (Aug 19, 2005)

First of all, hi all dear catlover 

This is Mithril, at six months...



























At 2 months...



























Do you like it?


----------



## Annasaur (Jun 29, 2005)

Aww! Is it a he or a she? He/She is so adorable! I love how poofy your cat is. 
You might want to re-post this in the Meet my Kitty board, that's where people go to look at pet pics. (You'll get more "Awww!"s over there,lol)
--Annasaur


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

What a beautiful kitty!!! :luv 
Mithril looks like my kitty Chuckie!


----------



## WarezSan (Aug 19, 2005)

Annasaur said:


> Aww! Is it a he or a she? He/She is so adorable! I love how poofy your cat is.
> You might want to re-post this in the Meet my Kitty board, that's where people go to look at pet pics. (You'll get more "Awww!"s over there,lol)
> --Annasaur


He :wink:


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Mithril is absolutely stunning! He looks like giant version of my Mackenzie!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow, he is beautiful!


----------



## xilt (Aug 7, 2005)

I've never seen a Siberian cat before - Mithril is simply stunning!!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

He is adorable


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

OH WOW!!! Not only are you a Siberian fan, but you are a Lord of the Rings fan!!!!!!! You are my new best friend.  And your cat is absolutely stunning. I love him. I want him.

PS -- have you put him to the "allergy test" yet?


----------



## WarezSan (Aug 19, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> OH WOW!!! Not only are you a Siberian fan, but you are a Lord of the Rings fan!!!!!!! You are my new best friend.  And your cat is absolutely stunning. I love him. I want him.
> 
> PS -- have you put him to the "allergy test" yet?


Yes, my sib do not make any reaction at protein FEL D1, iv'e tested on a subject very very reactive (allergy 4+).

I think the Sib it's the only breed in the universe of cats with that particularity. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a big, beautiful cat! And look at that coat! Stunning!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

WarezSan said:


> I think the Sib it's the only breed in the universe of cats with that particularity. :wink:


You are right -- they are!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I wanna kiss the kitten belly!!!  
In the last picture he looks like a little HERCULES..my my what a little toughy we are :smiles


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

I am allergic to cats (and I have five!!!). I have always wanted a Siberian.

Hopefully, after I get my three kittens neutered/spayed, they would not be as allergenic.


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi and welcome! What a beauty your kitty is! Look at the size of those feet, even at 6 months...he will be a giant (as if he isn't already)! 8O 

My daughter has a kitten that she assumed was a maine **** mix, but looks amazingly like your kitty at two months (she has huge paws also - oh, and LOTS of attitude!) :? 

(She is the kitty on the far left in my sig) She always seems to hate me  and me alone. I think it is because my daughter was in the process of moving right after her spay, so I was caring for her. I had to be the one to check her incision and squirt "nasty" medicine in her mouth, so I don't blame her for not liking me. I am hoping she will come around in the future, but I don't get to see her often.

We love pics, so keep them coming! Your Sib is beautiful! btw...my daughter's bf is highly allergic to cats and rarely comes to my house because my kitties trigger severe reactions, but he can let Em sleep on his pillow and it doesn't bother him at all. Interesting.


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

Welcome!
Wow! Beautiful! I've never seen one before either! 
All those pics are of the same cat?
The first 3 pics he looks so big and then the next ones are like he's a little munchkin!  very cute!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Was that sarcastic? The last pics are when he was a kitten... lol


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> Was that sarcastic? The last pics are when he was a kitten... lol


no it wasn't.
I only saw the "6 months" text - I didn't see the "2 months" text and I _looked _to see if there was another caption too!
exccuuuuze me! :roll:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey -- it was supposed to be lighthearted, I thought it was funny. It's a smushy fuzzy wuzzy boofy kitten. Hence the "lol"  No biggie.


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> Hey -- it was supposed to be lighthearted, I thought it was funny. It's a smushy fuzzy wuzzy boofy kitten. Hence the "lol"  No biggie.


aww see? the hazards of online communique! I was being lighthearted back. Sowee for any misunderstanding.  See? A smile!! lol


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh yay -- good. I am SOOO cautious about using the "eye roll" smilie. Unless I use it to refer to myself or someone not in the conversation, I feel like it comes across as pretty negative. It's such an awesome smilie and describes how I feel quite often, but it's just an "e-fight" waiting to happen! lol


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

This has nothing to do with the cat but I was trying to resolve a friendship with someone and she refused to talk on the phone and lives kinda far away and said she would only speak on the computer. I told her I was not a fan of this because there is no way to discern a person's tone/inflection and sure enough the conversation got out of hand. It's hard sometimes to properly explain yourself on the internet without things getting misconstrued. 


Beautiful kitty by the way.


----------



## ShadowheartSiberians (Sep 28, 2006)

Beautiful Siberian cat! Who are the parents - is Fiodor della Taiga the father? I noticed you had his picture in one post.


----------



## ShadowheartSiberians (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi, 
Now I found there are two posts about Mithril. He is beautiful!

Some people liked Lord of the Rings - I have a litter of Siberian Hobbits...

The picture is Sam, Merry, Frodo and Pippin.









Pat


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

That is adorable. I love LOTR and I love siberians, so it's perfect.


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

...


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Siberians produce WAY less of the protein that causes allergies. The protein is distributed in saliva, that's why many people think it's the fur that causes allergies. In fact it's the protein in the saliva that gets transferred to the fur and skin. So oftentimes people with allergies can be around siberian cats and be perfectly fine!


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

Love the pictures. He is so pretty. :love2 The name is great too. LOTR is awesome! I see there are fellow Ringers on the board, very cool.


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

WarezSan.. Absolutely beautiful kitty!!!

ShadowheartSiberians... The only way I could get mine still like that is if they are sleeping :lol:


----------



## cat_luver_62 (Oct 1, 2006)

_Comment removed.
Zalensia_


----------

